# Wireless card not working in Windows 7



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 16, 2009)

So I did a clean install of Win 7, and found out it seems to hate my wireless card:

http://www.rosewill.com/products/d_1123/productDetail.htm

It won't even recognize the drivers from the site, I had to use the 2 year old drivers from the disk. Then I get a "this device can't start (error code 10)". Any clues?


----------



## Static~Charge (Aug 22, 2009)

Which drivers did you use? Since Rosewill doesn't have a Windows 7 driver for that card, the Vista driver v3.2.0.0 and v3.2.1.0 update are your best bet. Still no guarantee that it'll work on Windows 7, even though the two OSes are closely related.

Rosewill's product photos show that the card is using an Ralink RA2561T chip. Here is the OEM's driver download page:

PCI/mPCI/CB
(RT256x/RT266x)

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html​
They don't have a Windows 7 driver, either. If Rosewill's Vista driver won't work, give Ralink's driver a try. If none of them work, you're out of luck until official Windows 7 drivers are released.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 22, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry look here, search around... click on it for a description, click add when you want one and keep looking... add, again and so on.  When you are done click view basket and download.  YOU NEED TO USE IE.

http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=ralink+wireless

I hope this helps.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 28, 2009)

Have not heard anything. Was just wondering if you got it fixed?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 28, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Have not heard anything. Was just wondering if you got it fixed?



I tried quite a few drivers from the update catalog with no luck. Either the driver had an error installing, or I got the "device cannot start".

I'm probably gonna buy an ethernet cable and hook my desktop to my laptop to share the internet. Then run a windows Update. I noticed that when I installed Windows 7 on my laptop (where the internet worked) it went out and grabbed a bunch of driver updates. Maybe the same thing will work for my desktop if I provide it with an internet connection, at least that is what I am hoping...


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry, it did not work.  Yeah, I read that at one of the forum thread, for somebody with a rt61 from belkin.  He deleted the drivers and all from device manager and ran windows 7 update, it installed some other drivers he rebooted and viola; it worked.  He said he had to try it two or three times.

Some sites say the old 2.0.3.0 driver works with windows 7.

Oh well, it looks like a lot of people use that card, so ralink or rosewill will probably come out with something soon, because they already have them for the 2771 and I believe other series.

Goodluck and if I run across any news I will post it for you.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 29, 2009)

Some time back I had the same problem i did exactly the same thing 95Viper suggested you do, but it worked for me, so I think you have the right idea, get it online for some updates, and yeah i know it's frustrating when the thing you need the update for is what gets you online to do the updates
(same chip different vendor btw) 3.0.3.0 is what i use now


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 29, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> and yeah i know it's frustrating when the thing you need the update for is what gets you online to do the updates



It feels like Ubuntu 6.10 

Update: I got the desktop connected to the internet via my laptop. Windows downloaded driver updates for the card, and "device cannot start"....

This is sorta sad, this card has worked in multiple distros of Linux, XP, Vista 64 bit, but now it won't work in Windows 7? I'm suddenly not so impressed. :\ The card functions fine in Vista, which I am using right now.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 12, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> It feels like Ubuntu 6.10
> 
> Update: I got the desktop connected to the internet via my laptop. Windows downloaded driver updates for the card, and "device cannot start"....
> 
> This is sorta sad, this card has worked in multiple distros of Linux, XP, Vista 64 bit, but now it won't work in Windows 7? I'm suddenly not so impressed. :\ The card functions fine in Vista, which I am using right now.


when i installed win7 pro I had the same issue except it said "the device could not start because there is not enough resources" so i moved it to another slot and it works now, give it a try, it's only slightly annoying to do it


----------



## ov2rey (Sep 16, 2009)

intel wireless card also do not work on windows 7


----------

